# Audio system questions



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If you have a Bose system, I would assume they are Bose produced speakers for that vehicle fitment. I could be wrong, but I don't think they'd design an audio system with their name on it, and then put a JL Audio subwoofer, and another brand or two of speakers to make up the system. The system can be modified with other speaker brands ... but from the factory, they're Bose speakers.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I replaced mine with Rockford Fosgate P1675 rear and P1675S front at the original positions. Didn't have Bose though. The available adapter brackets fit right into the doors. But the dash has some odd size, which required me to modify the adapter plate. I doubt you will find anything that fits right into the dash.
Front speakers have the crossover included so i had to run the wires from the door to the dash. For the door speakers i cut the plug and fixed a new one, since i couldn't find adapter cables. Reviews said for this set up that the tweeters are way too loud. I cannot agree to that, i'd rather have them a little louder to be honest.
Overall a great improvement, requires a lot more volume. Thinking of adding an active sub, because it lacks a little punch.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

You could use something like the Focal ISS 165, and use the supplied enclosure to surface mount the tweeter over the stock location on the dash. 

You could also build speaker pods for the doors, to allow them both to mount there. There is a pretty good how-to video on building speaker pods at "Car Audio Fabrication" on youtube.


----------



## growler20 (Apr 15, 2018)

IPhantom, So you have the tweeters in the dash corners? Doesn't that sound poor with the sound reflecting off the windshield and it being so far from the door speakers?

I was thinking about making a custom enclosure in the sail panel on the front doors... would that work? Like I would cover that little window on the front part of the window.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

It might be a tick too far apart, but at normal driving position it sounds well harmonized.


----------

